# Easter is only a week away!



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I really resent spending a fortune on all the expensive cardboard wrapping on Easter Eggs, it only ends up in the recycling bin. I buy eggcups from the kitchen shop, pop a chocolate egg in them and add a simple cosy for a personal gift.

I'm sure many of you have your own pattern, but here's the very simple and quick one I learned as a boy.

Materials: 
Pair 4mm (US size 6) needles
Oddments of yarn. I use English DK, but any that knits up at around 22sts across 4" in stocking stitch will work fine.

Tension/Guage:
Not really critical, see above

Cast on 36 stitches.
Rows 1 to 8: Knit
_Change yarn_
Rows 9 to 16: Work in stocking stitch, knitting the odd rows and purling the even-numbered rows.
Row 17: *K1, K2tog, repeat from * to end (24sts)
Row 18: Purl
Row 19: *K1, K2tog, repeat from * to end (16 sts)
Row 20: Purl
Row 21: *K1, K2tog, repeat from * to last stitch, K1 (11sts)
Row 22: Purl
Row 23: K1, K2tog (5 times) (6sts)
Row 24: Purl
Row 25: K2tog (3 times) (3sts)

Break yarn and thread end through these 3 stitches and pull them tight. Stitch up sides and weave in ends.

Make a small pompom in the same colour as the garter stitch band and attach to the top.

That's all there is to it, they only take about an hour or so to make and useful gifts for one's friends.

Have fun
Dave


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Good Morning,
That is a great idea. I also have stopped buying so much of the commercial Easter and make my own. This year was Praying Hands washcloths.
But next year I will be making these cute egg cozys. I'll start looking in second hand shops for egg cups and be all set,
Blessings to you and yours,
Linda


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Good Morning,
> That is a great idea. I also have stopped buying so much of the commercial Easter and make my own. This year was Praying Hands washcloths.
> But next year I will be making these cute egg cozys. I'll start looking in second hand shops for egg cups and be all set,
> Blessings to you and yours,
> Linda


They're so quick and easy, this one took just over an hour including vandalising a cereal packet to cut out a pompom ring. I'm away for the weekend so didn't have my plastic one to hand. Cosies always seem popular, this year everyone's getting blue ones!

Dave


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks great what a neat project


----------



## mrsglobe (Mar 31, 2011)

Super! Thanks, Dave. I'm on this for next weekend when I go to see DS in NY.


----------



## yellowsparrow (Jan 26, 2011)

that is sweet . it looks like something i,ld like to recieve . good work


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments and kind words. They're very easy to do and make a unique gift.

I'm trying to remember the one with the cable twist, I'll post it if I'm successful!

Dave


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Another great picture Dave. Artisticaly composed. Nice! 
I think I will have to gather up some scrap yarn and try one of these little "egg hats".
Mary in VT


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Super cute.....I'm going to copy the pattern. Thanks for sharing it with us :thumbup: Rae


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

love it !! I only wish the stores around me carried egg cups...but I can find them online !! such a cute & simple idea, thanks for sharing


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

They're adorable, Dave. Blue is my favorite color.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> love it !! I only wish the stores around me carried egg cups...but I can find them online !! such a cute & simple idea, thanks for sharing


The sturdier dumpier type of 'shot glasses' make excellent eggcups and are available all over the place, they make a good alternative and come in many designs.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> love it !! I only wish the stores around me carried egg cups...but I can find them online !! such a cute & simple idea, thanks for sharing


Try looking in second hand stores, the Goodwill shops or even yard/garage sales.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

What an excellent idea, Dave! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## ISSY (Mar 17, 2011)

HI DAVE THE EGG COSIES IS A GREAT IDEA LOOKS REALLY NICE 
ISSY


----------



## DianeMxx (Feb 11, 2011)

The cosy is sooo cute! There will be very happy children!


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Christine Dix said:
> 
> 
> > love it !! I only wish the stores around me carried egg cups...but I can find them online !! such a cute & simple idea, thanks for sharing
> ...


nice I can find shot glasses ! thanks


----------



## Joann Cartwright (Mar 1, 2011)

Dave arn't you the clever one!! Thanks for a great idea for next years project. Thanks again & have a great day!!


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Dave, Thanks for the cute pattern, I be waiting to see if you figure the cable one out. I'll plan on making some of these for next year. Barb


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Dave,Thank you I will indeed make some of these starting today.People in this area would think I had lost my mind if I asked for egg cups,but you came thru again"shot glasses",now everyone in the South knows what a shot glass is,you can buy those at the Dollar Tree for 1$ great.


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice, thanks for sharing! We knitters do love our patterns. Looking forward to the cable one also. Love looking at all the pictures people post.


----------



## KathySue (Apr 18, 2011)

this looks like a great miniature winter hat for Xmas decoration! Please excuse but we just had snow 2 days ago and cannot get spring in my head yet.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

How wonderful ! They look like wee hats ! Happy Easter to you & yours !


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the compliments. They really are little hats to keep boiled eggs warm for the breakfast table, cold eggy soldiers are horrible!

Make one tonight and you'll see how easy they are. If you don't want to change colours, try using some leftover self-striping yarn, that can look really effective, they only need about twenty yards or half an ounce.

I've remembered the cable one and am making it up now, it will be posted either later tonight or early tomorrow, so you'll all have plenty of time to make one for someone special.

There will be a third, the design came to me over brekkers this morning, I'll play with it tonight. 

Must get on or people will start nagging!

Dave


----------



## Gramof3 (Mar 18, 2011)

I know this is going to sound really stupid, but what's an egg cozy for? It looks nice; is it just decorative, or does it serve some purpose?
Thanks!


----------



## Shirley123 (Apr 8, 2011)

What are your wash cloths ?Are they what we call face cloths or flannels or are they for washing the dishes?It seems a waste touse for washing up.My grandson has decided (age12) that he is too old for Easter eggs and could he have money.I'm sure he would not be impressed with a washcloth,and wished he'd had an egg.Also what are towel toppers?Shirley in England.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Shirley123 said:


> What are your wash cloths ?Are they what we call face cloths or flannels or are they for washing the dishes?It seems a waste touse for washing up.My grandson has decided (age12) that he is too old for Easter eggs and could he have money.I'm sure he would not be impressed with a washcloth,and wished he'd had an egg.Also what are towel toppers?Shirley in England.


Usually, washcloth and facecloth are the same thing. I have made only one cloth that was described as a dishcloth, which is used for washing dishes. I made it in a plain yellow, and the pattern was rather elaborate (for me anyway!). I just can't use it to clean dishes covered in spaghetti sauce or chocolate, so I call it a doily instead. Many people really like such cloths however. But for a 12-year-old, probably not so much. They are a good way to practice new stitches.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Gramof3 said:


> I know this is going to sound really stupid, but what's an egg cozy for? It looks nice; is it just decorative, or does it serve some purpose?
> Thanks!


Egg cosies do indeed serve a useful purpose, they keep one's soft-boiled egg warm; there's nothing worse than cold eggy soldiers!

They date back to the days of large houses without central heating. Food would have to be taken up to the dining room from the kitchen which would either be in a service wing or the basement. This brought about many ingenious methods of ensuring things remained at the correct temperature, I even have a silver muffin-warmer.

Breakfast was, and sill is, an informal meal. Dishes of different foods would be laid out on the sideboard for family members to choose from as they came down, servants did not cook 'to order', they were too busy preparing lunch.

To-day, the egg cosy is more of a presentational whimsy, it can certainly brighten a breakfast tray when one is looking after an invalid, or simply feeling indulgent.

I'm a petrolhead and avidly folow the MotoGP series, the first race at European circuits usually starrts at 10:00 a.m. on a Sunday and I sometimes throw 'breakfast parties' for my friends. The old Victorian and Edwardian solutions really come into their own for such events. I don't want to be rushing off to the kitchen every five minutes, I'd miss out on the action!

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm a petrolhead and avidly folow the MotoGP series, the first race at European circuits usually starrts at 10:00 a.m. on a Sunday and I sometimes throw 'breakfast parties' for my friends. The old Victorian and Edwardian solutions really come into their own for such events. I don't want to be rushing off to the kitchen every five minutes, I'd miss out on the action!

Dave[/quote]
Just curious: as an authentic British 'petrolhead', what is your opinion of the "Top Gear" television program? We view it here on the BBC America cable channel.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Dave they are really cute cute. I want to make for grandchildren for next Easter. Thank you for
the great pattern.

Mary


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I'm a petrolhead and avidly folow the MotoGP series, the first race at European circuits usually starrts at 10:00 a.m. on a Sunday and I sometimes throw 'breakfast parties' for my friends. The old Victorian and Edwardian solutions really come into their own for such events. I don't want to be rushing off to the kitchen every five minutes, I'd miss out on the action!
> 
> Dave


Just curious: as an authentic British 'petrolhead', what is your opinion of the "Top Gear" television program? We view it here on the BBC America cable channel.[/quote]

It's good fun entertainment with three men trying, unsuccessfully, to cope with their mid-life crises. Despite its political incorrectness, of which I disapprove, and 'blokey' humour, which can be amusing, there is sometimes some half-decent journalism lurking beneath the froth. I, personally, think it may have run its course, it all too frequently veers from second childhood into the land of senile decay.

Having said that, an hour of mindless entertainment on the theme of the internal combustion engine is just what is needed sometimes, even one as boring as I needs a break fom the text books!

Dave


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Very nice. Ican remember my Auntie knitting tea cozies. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

I just watched The Barefoot Contessa in London, bangers & mash, ploughman's lunch, etc. Then I saw your post. Will definitately be making some cozies. I'm in a very Londonarie mood right now.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LLKay said:


> I just watched The Barefoot Contessa in London, bangers & mash, ploughman's lunch, etc. Then I saw your post. Will definitately be making some cozies. I'm in a very Londonarie mood right now.


Grated radish mixed with butter and a grinding of black pepper spread on toast makes excellent soldiers, perfect for dipping in runny egg yolks!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> Very nice. Ican remember my Auntie knitting tea cozies. Blessings, Dorothy


I've a couple of those around too. Maybe I'll post my easy pattern when Easter and the Royal Wedding are out of the way. It will be May and time to think about cucumber sandwiches on the lawn!

Dave


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Dave, I haven't heard from you for a while. I thought for certain you were busy looking for a new outfit for the Royal Wedding. lol I send my best to you. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## Packers (Apr 17, 2011)

Love this idea Dave and since we're getting serious snow in Wisconsin tomorrow night, I'll have plenty of time to knit and then shovel!!! Thanks for the pattern. GO PACKERS!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Packers said:


> Love this idea Dave and since we're getting serious snow in Wisconsin tomorrow night, I'll have plenty of time to knit and then shovel!!! Thanks for the pattern. GO PACKERS!!


Make them in team colours!


----------



## Packers (Apr 17, 2011)

GREEN and GOLD forever!!!!


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

What a wonderful idea!!! The cutest tiny little "hat." I love the gift suggestion and thank you for the photo, pattern and great idea. And how can you go wrong with CHOCOLATE!??!


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

Sounds delish. Will give it a try.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Talent,talent,talent, everone got talent but me. BAA humbug
That is just so great and thoughtful Dave. You do have Talent.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dave your egg cozie is adorable. Bet it would also double for a doll's hat.



FireballDave said:


> I really resent spending a fortune on all the expensive cardboard wrapping on Easter Eggs, it only ends up in the recycling bin. I buy eggcups from the kitchen shop, pop a chocolate egg in them and add a simple cosy for a personal gift.
> 
> I'm sure many of you have your own pattern, but here's the very simple and quick one I learned as a boy.
> 
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Everyone,

Finally posted the other cosy I learned as a boy, you can find it under _Cable Twist Egg Cosy_.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-7850-1.html#82414

Apologies for the delay but I had trouble remembering the right cable and ended up test swatching three to make sure. By the time I'd finished playing, it was too late to photograph it in natural light.

I also needed to be fresh and clear-headed when I typed out the pattern. I didn't want make any critical mistakes because there's a lot of lawyers out there... I have visions of lawsuits claiming damages for mental anguish and therapist's six-figure bills to subsidise their next Ferrari... sorry that should read _help the afflicted come to terms with their disappointment_!

Anyway, hope you all have fun with _Egg Cosy II - The Sequel!_

All the best
Dave


----------



## Claire (Jan 29, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I really resent spending a fortune on all the expensive cardboard wrapping on Easter Eggs, it only ends up in the recycling bin. I buy eggcups from the kitchen shop, pop a chocolate egg in them and add a simple cosy for a personal gift.
> 
> I'm sure many of you have your own pattern, but here's the very simple and quick one I learned as a boy.
> Dave


How precious!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I really resent spending a fortune on all the expensive cardboard wrapping on Easter Eggs, it only ends up in the recycling bin. I buy eggcups from the kitchen shop, pop a chocolate egg in them and add a simple cosy for a personal gift.
> 
> I'm sure many of you have your own pattern, but here's the very simple and quick one I learned as a boy.
> 
> ...


Dave..you are awesome to share your egg cozy.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CamillaNelson said:


> Dave..you are awesome to share your egg cozy.


Not sure I'm 'awesome', but I'm jolly glad you like them!

Check out my cable patterned cosy and have a play with some leftover yarn. They always seem to put a smile on people's faces and last longer than a cardboard box.

Have fun
Dave


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> CamillaNelson said:
> 
> 
> > Dave..you are awesome to share your egg cozy.
> ...


lol Dave...you are too fun.
Where is the cable patterned cosy?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CamillaNelson said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > CamillaNelson said:
> ...


You can find it under _Cable Twist Egg Cosy_, I think this is the link:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-7850-1.html

It's pretty easy once you establish the pattern in row 7.

There is a third on the way which came to me over the weekend. I'm making a couple to make sure it works before I post the pattern. I should be happy with it by Thursday morning, which means everyone will still have plenty of time to knock out a few to give to their friends on Sunday.

Sorry I've been a little tardy posting these little whimsies, I really hadn't expected them to be quite so popular!

Dave


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

No problem Dave...just glad to see real men knit too.
My hubby way before he and I met and married 27 yrs ago..knitted his 2 daughters sweaters..
Are you familiar with Jarrad Floods work...he is amazing too.
Thanks for sharing...just wish I had this in a PDF file...


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Christine Dix said:
> 
> 
> > love it !! I only wish the stores around me carried egg cups...but I can find them online !! such a cute & simple idea, thanks for sharing
> ...


Thank you Dave for the pattern and suggestions. I'm going to start now making these cozies for next Easter. I thought they would make nice table decorations. I couldn't find shot glasses but thought maybe those really small terracotta pots one can find at craft stores would work just as well. And maybe print the guests' names on the pot.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

somehow i missed this last week, they're really cute and i have copied this and the cabled version (who doesn't need a little variety in their headwear?) and have put both into my doll clothes folder. they look a bit bigger than barbie (also my christmas ornament) and a big smaller than american girl dolls...you never know when you'll need a good doll hat!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

deemail said:


> somehow i missed this last week, they're really cute and i have copied this and the cabled version (who doesn't need a little variety in their headwear?) and have put both into my doll clothes folder. they look a bit bigger than barbie (also my christmas ornament) and a big smaller than american girl dolls...you never know when you'll need a good doll hat!


It seems a really strange use of tableware, but I suppose it might work.

Dave


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

since i have been known to wear my best tablecloth as a stole and have used store-bought lace tablecloth borders to applique on dress hems.....not so far off beat for me!!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

For anyone interested, my _Eggy Scrambler Cosy_ is now available at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-8542-1.html#94264

Apologies for the delay, it took a while to get right and also to compose clear instructions.

Have fun
Dave


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

Right,thats it,this is going to be my first project ,just to get me going you understand :-D Many thanks, you are a Star


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Mamajan said:


> Right,thats it,this is going to be my first project ,just to get me going you understand :-D Many thanks, you are a Star


It's a good place to start, it's the first cosy I ever made. I was taught to knit by my nanny and this was her way of teaching me to get the hang of plain and purl and how to get the idea of knitting two stitches together for shaping. It's a classic design and keeps eggs warm, as well as brightening up the table.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Dave. Just gone on to your site. I love the blue cozie and willow egg cup. Very elegant I would say. Thanks for the pattern. springchicken66


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

springchicken66 said:


> Dave. Just gone on to your site. I love the blue cozie and willow egg cup. Very elegant I would say. Thanks for the pattern. springchicken66


Glad you like it, it's a classic pattern and very quick to make, some of the others are a little trickier, as you'll discover!

Have fun with them!
Dave


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

I love all the adorable little cosies and the egg cups etc. We ameicans have lost the fine art of dining. Everything is rush rush, especially breakfast. Off to work , off to school, eat on the run or stop at a coffee shop for a latte. Oh for the good old days when the family sat down together for meals.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Granalou said:



> I love all the adorable little cosies and the egg cups etc. We ameicans have lost the fine art of dining. Everything is rush rush, especially breakfast. Off to work , off to school, eat on the run or stop at a coffee shop for a latte. Oh for the good old days when the family sat down together for meals.


I'm probably very old-fashioned, but I find getting up a little earlier and using breakfast as a time to plan my day far from being time-wasted, it's actually quite productive!

Also, _Breakfast Parties_ at the weekend are a fun way to entertain, light and informal they also leave the rest of the day free for people to do other things.

Dave


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Granalou said:
> 
> 
> > I love all the adorable little cosies and the egg cups etc. We ameicans have lost the fine art of dining. Everything is rush rush, especially breakfast. Off to work , off to school, eat on the run or stop at a coffee shop for a latte. Oh for the good old days when the family sat down together for meals.
> ...


Oh, I can't agree more and not old fashion at all. Keep up the good work and you may start a trend that will hopefully catch on. Thank you for all the wonderful cosy patterns.


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

FireballDave. Please tell me what DK English yarn is. I need the equivalent for the US yarn. Thanks springchicken66


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

For anybody confused by my patterns, DK stands for 'Double Knit', the most common weight in the UK. Officially #3 on the scale of yarn weights, it approximates to a thick sportweight yarn. If you can't get DK yarn where you are, you can substitute any yarn that knits up at around 22-24 stitches and 28-30 rows over 4"/10cms; with DK yarn this is normally on 4mm/US size 6 needles, but you may need to adjust the needle size for the yarns you have in your stash. The tension isn't critical, but you should aim for that sort of gauge.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I really resent spending a fortune on all the expensive cardboard wrapping on Easter Eggs, it only ends up in the recycling bin. I buy eggcups from the kitchen shop, pop a chocolate egg in them and add a simple cosy for a personal gift.
> 
> I'm sure many of you have your own pattern, but here's the very simple and quick one I learned as a boy.
> 
> ...


Sooooo cute, Dave. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Sooooo cute, Dave. Thanks for sharing.


It's the basic egg cosy design and has been around for over a century, still looks great with the right colour combination.

Dave


----------

